# Schwinn Excelsior Years



## dossa171 (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know through what time period Schwinn made and sold the excelsior bicycles?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 21, 2011)

Schwinn purchased the Excelsior Motorcycle Company around 1912 but I don't know when the first Excelsior bicycle was manufactured. If I had to guess I would say around 1933 someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 21, 2011)

Schwinn sought Excelsior Motorcycle Company in 1911/1912 and purchased them for $500,000. Schwinn later used the Excelsior and its 'X' to badge market their bicycles. Like Mark alludes to, there seems to be a large void in the Excelsior history in the teens/twenties.

 Caveat: Schwinn and the Excelsior Motorcycle Company are unrelated to Excelsior Cycle Company in Michigan City, Indiana, which was later purchased by D.P. Harris. Both companies made bicycles. The Michigan City company primarily used its large and ornate 'E' scripted badge, whereas Schwinn started by using a now very rare square badge with a large red 'X' across it, then later changed to a more stylized but standard Schwinn style badge with the name Excelsior displayed prominently but still had a nice red 'X' on it.

Awww the heck with it, here are some pics...

Michigan City:





Michigan City:






Schwinn:




Schwinn:




Schwinn:




Schwinn:





And there are others....


----------



## snickle (Jul 21, 2011)

Very informative post. Thank you.


----------

